# A Cuban man stuck on Russian ferry for more than a month due to bureaucracy mismatch



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Cuban citizen Luiz-Vladimir Vega Suspedes can’t leave the ferry Princess Maria (IMO 7911533) of St. Peter Ferry Line connecting S-Petersburg and Helsinki.

More...


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Tragic for sure, but I still think it's funny - leaving Cuba any which way seem troublesome!


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Trapped for eternity in a Kafkaesque Limbo!


----------

